# Monolith arbeitet derzeit an einem Spiel zu Wonder Woman



## Khaddel (11. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Monolith arbeitet derzeit an einem Spiel zu Wonder Woman* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Monolith arbeitet derzeit an einem Spiel zu Wonder Woman*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Phone (11. Dezember 2021)

Filme laufen nicht mehr also wird es beim Gaming versucht?
Der Render Trailer war schon unteres Mittelmaß...Da freut man sich schon auf das Spiel


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin skeptisch was das Spiel angeht. In erster LInie wegen Monolith.
Die Mittelerde-Spiele fand ich nur solala. Und ihr Nemesis-System wollen sie ja auch hier wieder verwenden. Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## sealofdarkness (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich mag Wonder Woman warum-auch-immer einfach nicht. Und dass Monolith, mit ihrem coolen Nemesis System, ausgerechnet die Entwickler sind, die ein Wonder Woman Spiel entwickeln, lässt für mich nur einen Ausdruck zu: Meh.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (12. Dezember 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich bin skeptisch was das Spiel angeht. In erster LInie wegen Monolith.
> Die Mittelerde-Spiele fand ich nur solala. Und ihr Nemesis-System wollen sie ja auch hier wieder verwenden. Ich weiß ja nicht.


Gibt aber auch ein paar sehr gute Ausrufezeichen von Monolith. Xenoblade Chronicles X und 2 zum Beispiel.
Oder auch SHOGO…davon hab ich mir immer einen zweiten Teil gewünscht. Kennt das noch jemand?


----------



## FeralKid (12. Dezember 2021)

Monolith haben früher so coole Spiele gemacht. Unter anderem die legendäre Blood Reihe. Heute machen sie wie so viele andere Superhelden games, dabei gibt es davon schon mehr als genug. Langweilig.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Dezember 2021)

die Mittelerde Games fand ich sehr cool und das Nemesis-System sowieso, schön dass das hier mal wieder zum Einsatz kommt. Finde immer schade wenn coole Features verstauben (wie z.B. die GeoMod Engine von Red Faction, die vor sich hin staubt seit dem letzten RF-Game)


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch ein paar sehr gute Ausrufezeichen von Monolith. Xenoblade Chronicles X und 2 zum Beispiel.



das ist das andere monolith (nintendo).


----------



## HardlineAMD (13. Dezember 2021)

Monolith war früher, so vor 20 Jahren, mal cool (NOL4EVER), heute sind sie nur mittelmäßiger Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch ein paar sehr gute Ausrufezeichen von Monolith. Xenoblade Chronicles X und 2 zum Beispiel.
> Oder auch SHOGO…davon hab ich mir immer einen zweiten Teil gewünscht. Kennt das noch jemand?


Tatsache. Danke für den Hinweis, ich dachte, es handelt sich um ein und denselben dabei.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (13. Dezember 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Tatsache. Danke für den Hinweis, ich dachte, es handelt sich um ein und denselben dabei.


Die Wonder Woman Macher sind Monolith Productions, die Xenoblade Macher sind Monolith Soft und gehören zu Nintendo, wie Bonkic schon angemerkt hat.


----------



## BOMBER2 (13. Dezember 2021)

Bitte nicht noch ein "Comic" Spiel... Wenn wir eines nicht brauchen dann sind es Spieleumsetzungen zu den 78075 schlechten DC/Marvel Filmen. Vielleicht sehe ich das auch als einziger so aber ich finde die ganze Thematik mittlerweile extremst ausgelutscht.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (13. Dezember 2021)

BOMBER2 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht noch ein "Comic" Spiel... Wenn wir eines nicht brauchen dann sind es Spieleumsetzungen zu den 78075 schlechten DC/Marvel Filmen. Vielleicht sehe ich das auch als einziger so aber ich finde die ganze Thematik mittlerweile extremst ausgelutscht.


Nein, da bist du nicht alleine.
Die ganzen Filme haben zumindest einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert und sind nach spätestens 2 1/2 Stunden vorbei.
Ist halt schon seit vielen Jahren populär, aber eben auch zunehmend inflationär.


----------



## Puffdady (14. Dezember 2021)

Warum erwähnt niemand das bombastische F.E.A.R. ?
Selbst das noch gute F.E.A.R. 2 wurde von Monolith Productions entwickelt.
Das ist ja erstmal ein gutes Zeichen.
Wonder Woman finde ich aber total langweilig und glaube auch nicht, dass das Horden von Spielern anziehen wird. Na mal schauen


----------



## Gast1649365804 (14. Dezember 2021)

Puffdady schrieb:


> Warum erwähnt niemand das bombastische F.E.A.R. ?
> Selbst das noch gute F.E.A.R. 2 wurde von Monolith Productions entwickelt.
> Das ist ja erstmal ein gutes Zeichen.
> Wonder Woman finde ich aber total langweilig und glaube auch nicht, dass das Horden von Spielern anziehen wird. Na mal schauen


Jaaa, F.E.A.R.
Meine Güte, einer der besten Shooter, die ich jemals zu Gesicht bekam. Auch Teil 2 !
Aber was ist mit SHOGO? Ebenfalls ein großartiges Spiel. Kennt das überhaupt noch jemand?


----------

